# December kids



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Our kids all born between December 19 and the 26.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like pictures 2 & 3. Number 3 is funny!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love their coats! Cuties!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

do you make your own coats or do you buy them? I have been thinking about trying to make some of the ones out of sweatshirt sleeves but not sure which size to buy for Nigerian Dwarf babies.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

We started with our x-small and xx-small dog coats. They grew so quickly so a couple days ago we went through our boys sweatshirts and made 4 out of boys size 10/12. The olive green was a northface zip front sweater jacket my boys broke the zipper so they dont use it. I was very pleased how they fit, but now it is very hard to tell the girls apart :lol:. The other two were from a sweatshirt the same size but the one for the buckling keeps leaning to one side because of the hole for him to potty and they are not as snug as the other two, so smaller would have been better. These ones are under the dog coats because Rudy and Noel in pic 1 our Buttercup's twins have had a hard time staying warm in our crazy up and down temperatures recently.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you I made a couple this morning out of doubled up fleece. Still need to get some velcro and have lots more to make my first 4 does are due feb 28th and I the way this winter is going I am going to need them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! You could also use big snaps.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ryann said:


> Thank you I made a couple this morning out of doubled up fleece. Still need to get some velcro and have lots more to make my first 4 does are due feb 28th and I the way this winter is going I am going to need them!


I love these. Good job


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

First warm day in a while.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

They are beautiful babies. Can't wait until mine arrive, I am jealous


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

All the girls not pleased with our Pygmy wether taking their spot.

Also my huge kid only 5 days difference between Bam Bam and Noel. Is this normal to have a Huge kid? He is almost as tall as the full grown does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was he a single?

Cute kids!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Was he a single?
> 
> Cute kids!


Yes and he was huge. Not an easy delivery for his FF Mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, big to begin with and getting all mom's milk will do that. Plus boys do grow bigger than girls.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

New pics of my growing babies.


----------

